# What cats are similar to PDQ 36?



## dwightgry (Dec 5, 2007)

I am looking at purchasing a cat in the near future, and like some things about the PDQ 36. The plan is for 2 people to cruise the Caribbean for a couple of years. I like the galley down, large salon, and 2 staterooms. This gives good usable space in a relatively small cat. Can anyone suggest other makes that would be similar in concept? Thanks. ( I also just started a thread in sailboat design and construction about an intersting site where someone added hull extensions to a PDQ 36. The site is pdq36.blogspot.com )


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Other catamarans that you might want to consider:

*Currently in production*

Gemini-about 1000 made in various models, latest being the 105M
TomCat 30, MaineCat 30, both might be a bit small for you
Seawind 1100

*Older models*

Prout Snowgoose 37
Iroquois
Catalac 8m/9m
Seawind 1000

Some of these, like the Gemini, have a large master stateroom and two doubles, and then the head. Some only have two staterooms, with no master stateroom.


----------



## dwightgry (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks SD. Been looking at cats on the net for the last day, and realized I've overlooked Prout due to pre-conceived ideas about a solid fordeck and mid-hull nacelle. However, there are a lot of Prouts out there and they can't be all that bad. And it seems that prices have dropped a bit also. Prout has a lot of different models, so there should be one with an acceptable layout for consideration.


----------



## whershfeld (Dec 9, 2008)

*Have You Considered a Gemini?*

Hi Dwight -

I noticed your post about planning to cruising the Caribbean and that you are considering various cruising catamarans.

Head on over to PerformanceCruising_dot_com or ring me at 410.626.2720 for all the latest on the Gemini 105Mc Cruising Catamaran. I look forward to talking about your plans and how the Gemini might fulfill your requirements.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I'll second Will's (Whersheld) recommendation on Gemini's, and I don't even work there 


I am a tad bit biased, but you can't do better for the money.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Will-

Be aware that you should have your company name in both your title and signature. Please read the full disclosure policy that is located *HERE*.

Let me add that Will Hershfeld is one of the people I know from Performance Cruising, and a good egg.

DK


----------



## captsuz (May 13, 2008)

*Love the PDQ 36'*

I've been watching all the PDQ 36's for sale, even considered making an offer on a PDQ 34' which is the predecessor of the 36. Convinced the 36' is the better boat with extended 'head' room for a shower. Been on Gemini 105 Mc, my brother has one, and I still would hold out for a PDQ. I would insist on a hard dodger/bimini too. There are Wildcats and just saw an "American Multihull" that looks interesting! Plus all the French boats, Pajot, etc. The Canadian PDQ is a solid boat with high quality construction. May also want to check out the older 32' Catfisher, if you're looking for deals. I like the 36' size for 1 or 2.
Waiting for the right deal and the real estate market~


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Will-
> 
> Be aware that you should have your company name in both your title and signature. Please read the full disclosure policy that is located *HERE*.
> 
> ...


A very, very good, straight from the truth egg.
Not many folks at a boat manufacturer call you back on your cell on sundays to make sure your problem was taken care of. Both Will and Tony Smith have done that for me.


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

What is the head room in a PDQ36?


----------



## captsuz (May 13, 2008)

*Love the PDQ 36'*

6'4" (headroom) What I like most about the PDQ accommodations is the layout of the forward berths....I prefer a side entrance to berths...eliminates that whole "making the bed while you're on top of it" dilemma. Feels like sleeping quarters instead of the otherwise "tube" berth (going in for another MRI tonite). ; )


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

captsuz said:


> 6'4" (headroom) What I like most about the PDQ accommodations is the layout of the forward berths....I prefer a side entrance to berths...eliminates that whole "making the bed while you're on top of it" dilemma. Feels like sleeping quarters instead of the otherwise "tube" berth (going in for another MRI tonite). ; )


Sounds worth a look.


----------



## dwightgry (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies! I looked at the Gemini last year at the Miami boat show, and talked to Tony Smith there also. It is a nice boat, but I feel (perhaps wrongly) that it would be better to buy a more "substantial" boat. At present the top contenders are a PDQ 36, Prout 38 (new generation), and a Lagoon TPI 37. These three seem to all have similarities that apeal to me. I will be sailing in the Bahamas this spring on my Pearson 323 and will try to get on board a few cats if the opportunity arises. The purchase timeframe loks to be fall of '09, pending what the whole economy is doing, and the value of the Canuck buck.


----------



## TropicCat (Oct 14, 2008)

dwightgry said:


> Thanks for all the replies! I looked at the Gemini last year at the Miami boat show, and talked to Tony Smith there also. It is a nice boat, but I feel (perhaps wrongly) that it would be better to buy a more "substantial" boat..


Look at the Catalac 10M for sale in Florida, it has new sail drives. It's a blue water boat manufactured in England and sailed to America. These boats aren't well known in North America as relatively few were sailed here. A comment made by a surveyor this year said it best. A Catalac is to catamarans what a Hinckley is to monohulls. Solid GRP hull boats with coring only in the foredeck, built like battleships and although 20 years have passed since they have been out of production, just about all of them (over 600) are still sailing.

Check my website for data on Catalac models.


----------

